
The New Travel Document: Photograph of an Empty Plane - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/travel/coronavirus-empty-planes.html
======
djsumdog
Wendover did a great video on COVID19 and the airplane industry:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX2e2iEg_pM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX2e2iEg_pM)

------
jaytaylor
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/IFWOU](http://archive.is/IFWOU)

